# WinXP boot.ini zum botten von Linuxdringend



## WaterJoeTux (20. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute!
Ich bin ein totaler anfänger was linux angeht!
Deshalb wollte ich jetzt mal umbedingt Linux ausprobieren!
Hab mir  SuSe 9 installiert. Da ich von freunden gehört habe das ich lieber erstmal nicht den Bootloader LILO installieren soll, weil dieser vielleicht ärger machen könnte, hab ich es auch nicht getan!

Erstmal vorweg....... ich hatte/habe WinXP Pro drauf, danach Linux auf eine andere Festplatte(hab 2 drin,diese festplatte ist in mehrere Partitionen aufgeteilt, welche bei der installation von linux, für linux 3 partionen verwendet wurden) installieren wollen. nach der ersten CD sagte mir das installations programm von linux, das yast neu gestartet wird und die installation fortgesetzt wird! nach einem neustart des rechners wurder aber wieder ganz normal WinXP gestartet und ich kann einfach nicht mehr linux starten weil ich halt keinen bootloader habe.
Jetzt kommt meine eigentliche frage. 
Kann ich die Boot.ini so verändern das ich linux starten kann, aber ohne irgendwelche zusatzsoftware 
ich danke schon mal im vorraus für alle antworten. ihr würdet mir echt sehr weiterhelfen!danke!

mfg WaterJoeTux


----------



## Erpel (20. Januar 2004)

Nein, den Windows Bootloader kannst du nur für Windows'se verwenden, andere Betriebsysteme würde MS doch am liebsten vernicht, da werden sie nicht helfen die zu starten.*g*
Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob du im nachhinein noch einen Bootloader installieren kannst, warte am besten auf weitere Antworten.


----------



## tuxracer (20. Januar 2004)

Es ist definitif möglich mit dem BootLoader von Windoof, Linux zu booten.

von Prinzip her geht das so, dass der Bootsektor von Linux, mit dd auf ne Diskette kopiert wird. Wenn Dein Windows C: auf ner FAT32 liegt, dann kannst Du den Befehl auch verwenden, um den bootsektor direkt in die Windows Partition zu kopieren

Dies ist der Befehl, um auf ne Diskette zu kopieren

dd if=/dev/hdaX bs=512 count=1 of=/mnt/floppy/bootsect.lin

X entspricht der Partitionsnummer der Linux-Partition, /mnt/floppy sollte der mountpoint Deines Floppy sein, ansonsten einfach Pfad ändern.

Nun kopierst Du diese Datei auf Dein Windows System direkt ins C:

um diesen Bootsektor zu aktivieren:

Der zusätzliche Boot-Sektor wird durch Editieren der BOOT.INI im Startlaufwerk von Windows NT eingebunden. Dazu folgende weitere Zeile einfügen: c:\bootsect.lin="Linux"


funktioniert mit allen NT basierten Windows


----------



## WaterJoeTux (20. Januar 2004)

Hi TuxRacer
Erstmal danke für deine Antwort!
Leider versteh ich nicht genau was du meinst.
Diesen Befehl, wo soll ich ihn den ausführen hab kein dos mehr und mein windows ist auf ntfs drauf.Ich weiß nicht genau was ich machen soll. 

leider weiß ich auch nicht mehr genau ob linux auf hda7 oder hda8 installiert wurde. In Linux komm ich auch nicht rein, weil winxp halt sofort startet. 
Wäre sehr nett wenn du mir weiter helfen würdest!


----------



## tuxracer (20. Januar 2004)

hy WaterJoeTux


ok in diesem Fall Schritt für Schritt:

Zuerst solltest Du Dir sicherheitshalber ne  WinXp Boot Diskette erstellen. Dies geht folgendermassen.
Du formatierst eine Diskette, und kopierst die drei Dateien 
ntldr 
NTDETECT.COM
boot.ini

auf die Diskette.

dann startest Du mit Deiner Linux Installations CD, je nach Distribution ist da leider das vorgehen etwas verschieden, und startest das LinuxSystem.
wenn das System gestartet ist, führst Du den Befehl 

dd if=/dev/hdaX bs=512 count=1 of=/dev/fd0/bootsect.lin

aus, um den Bootsektor zu kopieren. 
dieser wird dann nachdem Du wieder Windows gestartet hast, auf C: kopiert.

nun noch den Eintrag in die Boot.ini, und Du kannst Dein Linux mit dem Bootmanager von Windows booten.

Aber ehrlich gesagt, ich würde den Linux Bootloader verwenden, weil der ist besser. Dazu musst Du ebenfalls das Linux starten, und dann einfach den Bootloader wieder installieren.

Je nachdem ob Du SuSE hast, oder ne andere, und ob Du lilo verwendest, oder Grub, ist das vorgehen anders.
Ansonsten gibts zu diesen Themen über Google sehr viel zu finden.


----------



## Christian Fein (20. Januar 2004)

WaterJoeTux hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da ich von freunden gehört habe das ich lieber erstmal nicht den Bootloader LILO installieren soll, weil dieser vielleicht ärger machen könnte, hab ich es auch nicht getan!


Tip 1: nicht auf Freunde hören die anscheinend selber keine Ahnung haben.
Tip 2: Lieber ein Buch zu rate ziehen. Es gibt massenhaft freie kostenlose ebooks. Die ersten 2-3 Kapitel lesen und dann wenn fragen aufkommen Leute fragen die was davon verstehen.



			
				WaterJoeTux hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann ich die Boot.ini so verändern das ich linux starten kann, aber ohne irgendwelche zusatzsoftware
> ich danke schon mal im vorraus für alle antworten. ihr würdet mir echt sehr weiterhelfen!danke!



Starte von der Linux CD.  Und installiere den Lilo in den Masterboot Record.

Vollgendes merken: 
Wenn es wirklich probleme mit lilo im MBR gibt. 
Von Linux CD Starten.
Auf der kommandozeile als root die ausführbare lilo datei suchen. Eventuell ist deine Platte unter /mnt/sysimage oder ähnliches gemouted, das steht dann aber auf dem bildschirm.
lilo -u aufrufen, damit ist der MBR wieder gelöscht und nichts kann schief gehen.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (20. Januar 2004)

Wo wir doch grad bei Lilo und MBR sind: Immer wenn ich "lilo" ausführe dann
bekomm ich folgende Meldung:


```
Warning: Kernel & BIOS return differing head/sector geometries for device 0x80
    Kernel: 65535 cylinders, 16 heads, 63 sectors
      BIOS: 1024 cylinders, 255 heads, 63 sectors
...
```

Wie könnte man das beheben? Mit lilo -u und dann nochmal lilo?
Wäre für Tipps dankbar. 

Thorsten

PS: Es funktioniert zwar auch so, aber mich stört das unheimlich 


[EDIT] Das ist mir jetzt aber peinlich... aber nach einem Update auf die neuste Version ( die heute rausgekommen ist ) hab ich den Fehler nicht mehr


----------



## Christian Fein (20. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Thorsten Ball _
> *Wo wir doch grad bei Lilo und MBR sind: Immer wenn ich "lilo" ausführe dann
> bekomm ich folgende Meldung:
> 
> ...




Welche der beiden Angaben entspricht denn nun der Wirklichkeit deiner Festplatte?

Je nachdem welche Angabe die richtige, musst du entweder in die lilo appendzeile
die richtigen Festplattenwerte schreiben, oder dies im Bios tun


----------

